# My new Knock Box



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought I would save myself some money. I wanted a knock box with a lid. In hard economic times I thought why not make my own! This cost, in total £2. Not perfect, but does the trick!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I like it, well done - might have to try something like that myself!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Good job. I love home made stuff. You often end up with something more personal and better than you could have purchased anyway. That looks like it will hold a lot of pucks.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cool idea!!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks great, is it a metal box then? If not how did you drill the holes?


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

It would be amazing if it was a glass box and it smashed all over the place on first impact!!! WHACK!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

thomss said:


> It would be amazing if it was a glass box and it smashed all over the place on first impact!!! WHACK!


Haha, no, I'm not quite that stupid!



PaulN said:


> Looks great, is it a metal box then? If not how did you drill the holes?


It's plastic. I wanted it to be easy to clean and not rust with wet coffee pucks in there. I drilled the holes..... carefully! I used a wood drill, put masking tape over both sides and did it at a slow speed. I then placed a threaded rod through and some rubber that was off an old wire hook, washer and bolt on each end. Because I wanted the lid, the knock bar is a bit lower than i would have liked, meaning you have to be careful not to bang your fingers on the edge, but I have used it a few times today and I'm quite pleased with it.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

I Like it!

You should sell them mate.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks nice, wish I thought of this before I got my Gridenstein! Just hope your guests don't dip into it thinking there's instant freeze dried filth in there...


----------



## ~ Sea Chief ~ (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice knocking box. I like DIY stuff too, Ive been thinking DIY grinder- proper big torque etc/ and throw my plasticy feeble burr grinder Ive been daft enough to think would be ample for my Gaggia Classic in the sea. So far my ideas range from harnessing animal power of some variety to taking apart a microwave t-table section and doing something with it but I havent got much further than that.


----------



## Alastair Lever (Sep 14, 2011)

Having a lid is a great idea.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I was really surprised that you can't get them with a lid unless you pay big bucks. It's still going quite well! I have made a couple of air holes in the lid as I found that the pucks went mouldy quite quickly


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

~ Sea Chief ~ said:


> Nice knocking box. I like DIY stuff too, Ive been thinking DIY grinder- proper big torque etc/ and throw my plasticy feeble burr grinder Ive been daft enough to think would be ample for my Gaggia Classic in the sea. So far my ideas range from harnessing animal power of some variety to taking apart a microwave t-table section and doing something with it but I havent got much further than that.


Sounds a good idea... A grinder with a nice V8 engine! Vvvvrrrrroooooommmm  lol


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

This is absolutely great, I love it.

I have a Motta knock box which I empty once a week into the composter.


----------



## Psticks (Dec 23, 2017)

Excellent, can't beat hand made custom items.


----------

